# DIY Macro fertilizers?



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure it looks about right but wouldn't it be easier just to buy them ready made at Greenleaf or Aquariumfertilizer?

Your looking at $15 or so from them vs saving about $1.50 to mix them yourself.

- Brad


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

bradac56 said:


> Sure it looks about right but wouldn't it be easier just to buy them ready made at Greenleaf or Aquariumfertilizer?
> 
> Your looking at $15 or so from them vs saving about $1.50 to mix them yourself.
> 
> - Brad


Doesn't shipping cost a lot though? Since they sell it by the pound, and a pound for shipping costs a lot, or do they have something special?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Aquariumfertilizer.com uses flat rate shipping. Like 6 bucks. Well work it to not have the hassle of messing with this junk.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just put a shopping cart together on greenleaf:

1.) Green Fertilizer Package: Micros & Macros $19.99 + $12.57 for shipping for a total of $33 plus you can get a 10% discount at checkout.

Your going to spend at least $12 getting all of that list locally so it's a wash in the long run. Ferts are cheap, dirt cheap why not buy them at a LFS or one of the really good online stores like Greenleaf or Aquariumfertilizer? Without patronage those stores will go out of business and you'll be left with big box stores like Petco and PetSmart.

Or as Over_Stocked said Aquariumfertilizer has flat rate shipping (I wonder why Orlando isn't doing that?).

- Brad


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I think I'm just going to save myself the hassle and order some dry ferts.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

OK, I'm about to order from http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2 I already have a micro fert from Flourish, and I'm going to get Potassium Nitrate, Mono Potassium Phosphate, and Potassium Sulfate, am I missing anything?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are the staple macros. Looks good to me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Those are the staple macros. Looks good to me.


+1. Looks fine to me. Go ahead and order and save yourself lots of money


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright, I just got em, now I need to know mixing ratios, it says 1/4 cup PMDD (1/4 part of it is KNO3) to 500 mL


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

VincentK said:


> Alright, I just got em, now I need to know mixing ratios, it says 1/4 cup PMDD (1/4 part of it is KNO3) to 500 mL


Have you decided what fertilizing regimen you will be following?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Have you decided what fertilizing regimen you will be following?


Yeah, three times a week


----------

